# Gigging video from Galveston



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I got a new GoPro Hero 2 and took it out. Over all I am happy with it. The images are sometimes a little frantic as I had it on a head strap but it beats having to use your hands when I have a gig in one hand and throttle and steering in the other.

OPEN LINK

http://youtu.be/n_V9CobnQWE


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good to hear from you 2112. Great video and looked like a great night. Your water looks alot like ours right now. Love the boat and the music. Rock On


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Ahh thank you man. Our waters are like this 90% of the time, Yahoo!


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

:thumbsup:Cool video!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I recognize our Galveston water color. Ha Ha. Most of the time, like chocolate milk. 

BTW, nice video.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

That off color water I suspect helps keep the population from being over fished!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

WHACKED 3 NICE ones tonight on Flounder Beach. Was a walking trip with my Lab.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Great video and proof that above the water line HPS is the only way to go on the gulf coast. Submerged LEDs wouldn't have even lit up those fish well out in front of the boat.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Yeh I know, I need to get off my arse and buy and install HPS's.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

2112 said:


> Yeh I know, I need to get off my arse and buy and install HPS's.


My bad....I thought those were HPS....saw ya'll running with them on in the video which usually means HPS. HPS are not better than halogens. I switched from halgens to HPS this year....no difference, just a yellow tint to the light and having to wait for them to warm up. Save your money. You are killing them with what you got.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

2112, Thats a nice set up you have. I hope to finish mine very soon.


----------



## GATER69 (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like good times and great catch!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment on my boat, every man likes to hear stuff like that.
As far as the lights, they work just fine though it would be nice to be running a 110v system with about 1000wts of HPS. 
Currently my lights are a 12v system pushing 550wts. I have forgotten the correct part number of the bulbs-I think they are HT55's but what they really are is the small bulbs used on a cars hi-beam.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

How long do you get running those 12v halogens off of batteries? How many batteries you have? Are they 50w 12v?


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

BuckWild...
They are just like the head lights in your auto. I suppose if I turned off the fan that spins a alternator then the battries would drain in about 1 1/2 hrs.
I have 2 batteries just incase one was to fail. I alternate there use every trip.
Lights are 55wt HT55's and there are 10 of them for total of 550wts. It's not the brightest system but it is simple, reliable and effective.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

From the video very effective.:thumbup:


----------

